# 66 Convertible unknown Part



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

I am just about ready to paint my 66 convert. I have this one piece that is in the original car color.

I haven't been able to find out were it belongs.

I think it goes behind the upper portion of the rear seat in the top well.

If any one can identify it, and show and tell me where it goes I would really appreciate it.

Pictures are worth a thousand words

Here are 4 pictures of the piece as we ready it for paint.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## Dougb (Jun 22, 2014)

*unknown part*

I am just finishing up an original 66 gto convert that I have owned since the mid 80s and that part is not anywhere on my car. I also have a 66 chevelle convert and there is nothing on it that looks like that either.


----------



## 71gtowannabe (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm no expert. But I have a 71 vert and it looks like the part on top of my windshield that the top sits on.


----------

